# International 3000 backhoe/loader



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

I bought this at auction. I am not sure the year. How do I find out and where do I find the fluid filter.
My guess is under seat plate in tank. It will take a grinder to get in the tank. The bolts are all striped.
Already drained fluid.
Also bad leak at arm pivot seal. Not sure if it is coming from seal or it might have another problem.
Any help would be Fantastic!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just as a quick check, have a look to see if the hydraulic tank is in the engine compartment, just in front of your foot. I have an old Case set up like this.


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

i know it is not with engine
I'm pretty sure it is under seat , see in picture above


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok, It is not under seat plate. But I am glad I removed it. Sludge tank ,at least it looked like it.
Does anyone know where the filter would be???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't find any information on a International 3000 tractor. A bus maybe, a loader attachment. Unless it's a 3000 series, 3400... 3500 etc.
Can you find any other info on your tractor? A few pictures maybe?


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I can't find any information on a International 3000 tractor. A bus maybe, a loader attachment. Unless it's a 3000 series, 3400... 3500 etc.
> Can you find any other info on your tractor? A few pictures maybe?


Ok, I found and ordered a filter, It sit in front of the brake pedal.
posting some pictures of the tractor


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

that was the problem I was finding, I'm not sure of what year and model.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Her's some info.






TractorData.com International Harvester 2606 industrial tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks, If you see anything with specs on the 3000 backhoe hydraulics shoot me a message, Thanks again ,Scott


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

CASE IH | HYDRAULIC SYSTEM | MyCNHi US Store







www.mycnhistore.com





Does any of this look familiar?


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

the filter is the same.
If I could find a diagram showing the backhoe on it and hydraulics , I would be set.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You need something like this.








International 3121 3131 3141 Backhoe 2606 3414 3444 3514 3616 Operators Manual | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for International 3121 3131 3141 Backhoe 2606 3414 3444 3514 3616 Operators Manual at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




and this








International 3000 Loader 340 504 2504 2544 460 606 2606 2656 Operators Manual | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for International 3000 Loader 340 504 2504 2544 460 606 2606 2656 Operators Manual at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




You may also want to find an owners manual for the 2606.


----------



## Scott 411 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes , that will work. Also It gives me a lead to find a service manual.
Thanks so much!


----------

